# Clothing sizes for a mini??



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I know the mini sizes vary, but what's a general length in inches from neck to tail for coats & clothes?

Foot size for boots??

There's a great sale at our local shop & I'd like to start the wardrobe. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace (Jul 27, 2012)

My pup is a smaller spoo, but this may give you somewhat of an idea of the sizing for something a bit bigger than a large mini.

She is 19" at the withers & weighs 27 lbs, and this coat (20" long, RC Pet Products Whistler Winter Wear Dog Coat) fits her perfectly:
Amazon.com: RC Pet Products Whistler Winter Wear Dog Coat, Size 20, Pink Argyle: Pet Supplies
According to the size chart, that gives her a 25-28" chest girth. So at least for my pup, her shoulder/withers height (19") is roughly equal to her neck-to-rump length (20").


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny is 14-1/2" at withers and his length is also 14'1/2". He weighs 19 pounds, and has a 12" neck (a little wiggle room) and his chest is, if I remember 21" allowing for a little fur. It's been hard finding the right size for him for coats (tho he has not worn one yet), since he is pretty slender, yet muscular. You almost have to try them on. For instance, I tried a Puppia harness on him initially and ended up getting an XL size since the line (I guess) is geared to smaller breeds. Other fleece sweaters, etc. are harder unless they are adjustable.

I ended up getting an adorable fleece is lime green and turquoise (I will post when done) and have altered it to fit which meant taking about 3" off from the underside -- as he is pretty slender.

I originally tried Hurtta brand coats and don't get me started on sizing, since Sunny does not seem to fit the preset sizes there either. I think teeny dogs or larger dogs seem to be easier. Good luck.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Coat Sizes*

Easier to see on a side view pic -- when it fits the length and neck, it seems to be too big on the belly, etc., so I go with adjustable ---


----------



## poodlemum82 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey there, you can get some pretty cheap sewing patterns on ebay (if you can sew) I have a large toy (going into a miniature shih-poo) i ocassinally make dresses for and a sweater for she's 5 months i think the last time i measured her she was like 10''-11 i need to remeasure her (she was 3 months old when i last measured her lol


----------

